# Suggestions



## charlotte49er (Aug 5, 2011)

This Bottle was part of the large cache I got.

 I soaked it my secret cleaner and the bottle is clean enough to drink out of.  Except for this funky coating on the outside.  I have tried scouring powder and 3M Scotch brite, I have tried "Goof Off".  I even tried wipeing it with CLR.  (With gloves on of course!)  Yet, it still has the irredescent looking coating.



























 It's an old Budweiser bottle, how old I don't know.  It has the "B" wearing the crown over that is "CONSUMERS B.B.E."
 Under that is, "CHARLESTON. S.C."
 Under that, "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD"
 On the back is the Anheuser Busch "A" & Eagle and "A.B. CO."
 The bottom has "0109" with the number "2' Under that.

 Is there anyway to cut through the "funky" stuff onthe outside??

 I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Wangan (Aug 5, 2011)

A light tumble would do it.Acid might take it off too but I would opt for not using dangerous chemicals if I could.


----------



## charlotte49er (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> A light tumble would do it.Acid might take it off too but I would opt for not using dangerous chemicals if I could.


 
 I tried wiping is down with CLR, which is a REAL mild Hydrochorlic acid, but Maybe I should think about soaking it.  I don't know what year the bottle is from, but I kind of get the idea that it's worth hanging onto.


----------



## T (Aug 5, 2011)

wipe it down with baby oil, fast,cheap,lite coat will do it,brown bottles show off the worst, thanks glenn


----------



## peejrey (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought 30% muriatic, but that won't take all the calcium off....
 But it's very dangerous too....[8|]


----------

